# How to DIY Air Bed - Save Thousands



## Mark2020 (Nov 20, 2018)

Just to let you know "why" I want to get the concept out there and care nothing about selling anything on this forum...

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...p-number-in-17-million-lawsuit-300547558.html

Mattress industries are the worst. The guy who was sued i've spoken and emailed many, many times. He used to own the second biggest luxury air mattress bed in the world. He told me all the in's and out's and he said just get your voice out there.

It is the current air bladders use epoxy/cotton (which typically leak) and that no air bladders have reinforcement to prevent side wall deformation. He also said that Sleep Number will sue any competitor and just put them out of business. 

So use a walmart mattress with plastic which inherently holds air... and reinforce it. You can use concept on boats, RV's, home beds, camping (the reason I even looked into the concept), etc.

Two things happen by doing this:
1) side walls don't deform causing a dip in sleep through night
2) plastic is simply the better product for holding air. Why in the world start with cotton backed epoxy I'll never fully understand.


----------

